# Grilled corn on the cob



## JJS (Apr 26, 2019)

so after a quick run to the grocery store we were standing in the checkout line and my son said I’ll be right back....

5 min later he came back with 2 ears of corn, 
 I said what the hell are you gonna do with two ears of corn
Him: they are 2/$1 I’ll pay you back if you cook them for me.... (he missed the point) so I brushed with evoo, added CBP and kosher salt and on the charcoal they went.

Short story long I’m still waiting for my $1 but the corn is gone lol


----------



## SmokinLogs (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks pretty tasty! I’ve grilled corn on the cob a couple times. A little char and some smoke really bring it to life.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks good, if we grill corn we usually remove the silk and wrap the corn back up in the husks with a little butter and salt. Can't wait for fresh corn. 

Chris


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 28, 2019)

Mouth watering!  I can't wait for fresh corn as well!!


----------



## zwiller (May 28, 2019)

Just had corn yesterday but had a job to do so the wife steamed.  Corn is farmed here so have had it my whole life.  I prefer to grill it, steaming a close second, but never boil.  Might eat it boiled in a clam bake tho.   

I have experimented with a many techniques grilling it over the years: soak, no soak, husk, no husk, butter before, and tons of others.  My preferred technique: remove silk and most of husk but leave a layer or 2.  Keep the stalk part on, it is makes easy to shuck later.  Fire up the grill hot as you can and literally burn them to death.  10-15m.  Most times I do it it catches fire a bit.  That's OK.  The remaining husk prevents it from being totally ruined and the smoke flavor penetrates the cob (the KEY).  You control the char by how much husk remains.  A little scary at first but trust me.  With gloves or old towels, shuck it outside and place into 9x13.  Squeeze margarine on them, salt well, foil and place in 170F oven until your proteins are done.  Corn burning smells awesome and any guy into grilled corn should pickup some cob pellets to smoke with.  Great classic old school flavor on cured stuff.


----------



## Marian Starks (Jun 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Just had corn yesterday but had a job to do so the wife steamed.  Corn is farmed here so have had it my whole life.  I prefer to grill it, steaming a close second, but never boil.  Might eat it boiled in a clam bake tho.
> 
> I have experimented with a many techniques grilling it over the years: soak, no soak, husk, no husk, butter before, and tons of others.  My preferred technique: remove silk and most of husk but leave a layer or 2.  Keep the stalk part on, it is makes easy to shuck later.  Fire up the grill hot as you can and literally burn them to death.  10-15m.  Most times I do it it catches fire a bit.  That's OK.  The remaining husk prevents it from being totally ruined and the smoke flavor penetrates the cob (the KEY).  You control the char by how much husk remains.  A little scary at first but trust me.  With gloves or old towels, shuck it outside and place into 9x13.  Squeeze margarine on them, salt well, foil and place in 170F oven until your proteins are done.  Corn burning smells awesome and any guy into grilled corn should pickup some cob pellets to smoke with.  Great classic old school flavor on cured stuff.



Thanks for detailed instructions. Cheers


----------



## xray (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks excellent!! I can't wait for sweet corn to come in season soon.

Last year I grilled more corn on the cob than ever before... it's much more convenient, you don't need to heat the house up boiling water on the stove and not to mention...super tasty!

Like!


----------

